# Dumme Pickel !



## Leever (6. Februar 2002)

Und gleich noch eins...

Jeder kennst das sicher...
Man brauch ein Passfoto, hat aber nen nervenden Pickel.
Eine Möglichkeit ist es ein SW-Bild zu machen die andere
einfach versuchen die Pickel zu retuschieren.
Wenn man versucht, mit der Pipette nen schönen Farbwert aus dem Gesicht zu suchen und dann eifach den Pickel über zu malen, sieht das nacher aber immer ein wenig nach einer runden Narbe aus.

Vorher:






Meine Lösung:

Als ersten legen wir unser Bild als muster fest
(Bearbeiten -> Muster festlegen).

Dann erstellen wir eine neue Ebene und Decken die Pickel mit schwarzer Farbe und weicher Spitze ab.






Nun gehen wir auf die Ebnenoptionen der Ebene mit den Punkten 
und wählen "Musterüberlagerung".






Dort wählen wir das Ursprungsbild aus, das wir als Muster festgelegt haben. Nun noch ein wenig das Muster verschieben bis es gut aussieht.
Dann nur noch mit ok besätigen und Fertig sind wir.






Für jeden Pickel sollte man eine neue Ebene machen ( Hab ich in diesem tut aber nicht gemacht), da es sonst sehr schwer ist das passende Stück zu finden und noch darauf zu achten, dass man in eimem Anderen Pickel nicht später zufällig ein Auge wiederfindet.

So sollte das dann nachher aussehen!


----------



## dritter (6. Februar 2002)

Krasser weg! wow.. hätte nie an soetwas gedacht.. 

aber warum nicht mit dem kopierstempel?!? ist eigentlich einfacher.. 

trotzdem: geile idee!


----------



## wo0zy (6. Februar 2002)

naja ein bissche umständlich oder`??

das ganze geht doch viel einfacher mit dem musterstempel, einfach nen hautfetezn aussuchen zwischenbspeichern und losstempeln


----------



## Leever (6. Februar 2002)

Ja dann mustt du aber die Übergenge nachmachen, damit das nicht so ringeschnitten aussieht, Außerdem find ich, ist das nicht aufwändig, das ist ca 1 min bei 2 Pickeln wenn man langsam ist !

Außerdem sollte das auch nur mal ne Alternative sein


----------



## TheVirus (6. Februar 2002)

Kannst du auch die Nase gerade biegen?! *g*


----------



## Leever (6. Februar 2002)

Nee dass leider nicht  !!!
Aber dafür gibt es ja Chirurgen.


----------



## wo0zy (6. Februar 2002)

hmmm...ich denke schon, das es irgendwie geht, aber ich denke es is nen heiden aufwand und ob das ergebnis dann auch 100% echt aussieht, is auch fragwürdig


----------



## Crake (6. Februar 2002)

*gerade nase!*

heh hier isser mit gerader nase 
ging ganz rasch mit den liquify optionen 
überhaupt is diese liquify option das geilste an PS!
leider, hat der chirurg (<< so wird das geschrieben, wie wärs mit lexikon=) irgendwie den pickel mit auf die nase implantiert... :-(


----------



## Leever (6. Februar 2002)

Sieht aber trotzdem nicht grader aus sondern nur schmaler.
Naja macht ja nichts jetzt Lenkt der Pickel ja von der Nase ab


----------



## SirNeo (6. Februar 2002)

Beim letzten ffallen wirklichnicht mehr die Pickel auf, die Nase verändern reicht völlig aus, lenkt stark ab. 

Aber finde deine Lösung wirklich gut, sieht nicht so unnatürlich aus wie bei vielen anderen Möglichkeiten bzw. Vorschlägen.


----------



## Jan Seifert (7. Februar 2002)

nu is sie gerade 







bin ich gut oder bin ich gut


----------



## Sovok (7. Februar 2002)

ned übel
macht doch n tut aus den beiden techniken und hauts ins photoshop-tuts forum


----------



## Crake (7. Februar 2002)

*hmm*

heh bei mir isse doch auch scho grade =) 
nur dacht ich mir: bei der gelgenheit mach ich den zinken aus schönheitschirurgischen gründen direkt auch noch kleiner =)


----------



## TheVirus (7. Februar 2002)

@Crake: Der Chirurgische Eingriff hat sich total gelohnt! Nur ist es damit allein getan?! ;-)


----------



## Leever (7. Februar 2002)

Also ich hab auch mal versucht meine Nase zu begradigen.
Geht am besten mit dem Wischfinger.

Ich frag mich nur wieso das auf dem Foto so extrem aussieht.
Normal ist das nämlich nicht ganz so schlimm


----------

